
Celebrity Invention: Harry Connick Jr.'s Digital Sheet Music - J3L2404
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/celebrity-invention-harry-connick-jrs-digital-sheet-music/67797/
======
lylejohnson
Has this idea actually been implemented (i.e. does this system actually
exist)? (And invented by Harry Connick, Jr.? Who knew? Good for him!)

